# Worst Week = Worst Show



## Big Don (Sep 30, 2008)

I came home after sparring last night and watched a little TV. Two and a half Men, followed, sadly, by a new show entitled "Worst Week". I should have turned the TV off and beaten my head against the wall, it would have been both more original and more entertaining.

Worst Week stars Kyle Bornheimer in the role of a dumb guy who cannot do anything right. Wait, I've seen that role before. Oh, I remember, in 9 out of 10 sitcoms since the freaking Honeymooners.

Why is it acceptable, in these days of political correctness to portray men as bumbling, adolescent, ne'er do wells? How does the word sexism strike you?


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 30, 2008)

Obviously I have not seen the show and have no idea who Kyle Bornheimer is but I do concur that it almost amounts to propoganda how the stereotype of the incompetent male is driven home with sledgehammer in many comedy offerings.

As with anything else, repeat it often enough and it becomes lodged in peoples minds as true.


----------



## Big Don (Sep 30, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Obviously I have not seen the show and have no idea who Kyle Bornheimer is but I do concur that it almost amounts to propoganda how the stereotype of the incompetent male is driven home with sledgehammer in many comedy offerings.
> 
> As with anything else, repeat it often enough and it becomes lodged in peoples minds as true.


Oh, it is another (ANOTHER!!) American retread of a British show to boot.
With all the billions of dollars in Hollywood, you'd think an original idea would pass by now and then...


----------



## Kreth (Sep 30, 2008)

I thought Kurtwood Smith could save it, but he's basically just playing a mellower version of his character Red Foreman from That 70s Show. As for the title of worst show, off the top of my head it would have to compete with Hole In The Wall, Scrubs, Reno: 911 (or just about any Comedy Central original show), American Idol, Project Runway, Big Brother, Lost, The Biggest Loser, Simple Life, The Bachelor, The Apprentice... Hrm, how about I say just about any "reality" show ever produced? :lol:


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Heh, that's why I watch the History, Discovery and Animal Planet channels almost exclusively.


----------

